# Charlie Sheens Porno-Gespielin (Kacey Jordan) ist schwanger



## beachkini (15 Feb. 2011)

Ob Charlie Sheen (45) da wohl ins Schwitzen gekommen ist?

Samstagnachmittag erhielt der Schauspieler laut „TMZ" eine Kurzmitteilung von Ex-Gespielin Kacey Jordan (22).

Mit der Erotikdarstellerin hatte Sheen vor wenigen Wochen noch eine feuchtfröhliche Party gefeiert, über die Jordan später ausführlich in den Medien plauderte.

Nun wollte sich die Porno-Queen offenbar bei Sheen entschuldigen.

In der SMS schrieb sie: „Es tut mir leid, wie die Dinge gelaufen sind."

Doch das war längst nicht alles, was Jordan dem Serien-Star zu sagen hatte...

„Ich will dir etwas mitteilen, bevor die Presse davon Wind bekommt...", so Jordan weiter.

Und dann platzte die Bombe: „Ich bin schwanger!"

Der Satz dürfte Charlie Sheen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes umgehauen haben.

Doch Jordan gab Entwarnung. „Ich glaube nicht, dass es von dir ist, aber ich werde nach Oregon fahren, um die Sache abklären zu lassen", schrieb sie.

Da dürfte dem erfolgreichen Serien-Darsteller höchstwahrscheinlich ein kleiner Felsbrocken vom Herzen gefallen sein. Momentan versucht Sheen nämlich, sein Leben wieder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen und in geregelten Bahnen laufen zu lassen.

Sheen ist auf Alkohol- und Drogenentzug. Er will geistig und körperlich wieder topfit werden, um neue Folgen seiner Erfolgsserie „Two and a half Men" drehen zu können.

Unverhoffte Baby-News kann Sheen da ganz sicher nicht gebrauchen...

Davon unabhängig hat Jordan sich offenbar dazu entschieden, das Kind nicht zu bekommen. Laut „TMZ" will sie die Schwangerschaft abbrechen.


----------



## tommie3 (15 Feb. 2011)

Aber die sache erstmal an die grosse Glocke hängen.
Braucht wohl noch mehr PR die Dame.


----------



## Punisher (15 Feb. 2011)

In Zeiten von Aids sollte man vermeiden solche "Damen" ohne Gummi zu vögeln


----------



## beachkini (16 Feb. 2011)

eigentlich sollte man auch meinen, dass die pille bei ner pornodarstellerin grundnahrungsmittel ist...


----------

